# Free Apps at the iTunes store



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/07/infinity-blade-ii-and-more-go-free-in-celebration-of-app-stores-5th-anniversary


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know if this is the same list as the prior one, or if they've added things...

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/07/all-of-the-paid-apps-that-went-free-for-the-app-stores-fifth-anniversary

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angry Birds Star Wars is free today, both HD and iPhone versions.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/07/angry-birds-star-wars-goes-free-for-the-first-time-in-the-history-of-the-galaxy

Betsy


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Excellent deals. Infinity Blade was my go-to for quite a while. I added all the rest on the list too, just in case I want to re-download them for free in the future.

It's great being able to download, delete, and then reinstall for free at any point in the future.

C.S.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm stocking up now!


----------

